# [SOLVED] problem with popcap games



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys I played bejeweled twist today for the first time in a while and it told me that my computer does not meet the required settings for this game. I was not able to enable 3D hardware acceleration and it would only play on low resolution. This is very strange because last time I played it it didn't have this problem. Here are my specs

Intel i5-4570 CPU 3.2Ghz socket 1150
BitFenix Shinobi Window Black ATX Mid Tower
LG Internal 24x DVD-Writer (GH24NS95B)
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" SATA3 64MB
ASUS Z87-A Socket 1150 Intel Z87 Chipset
Corsair CX750M 750W PSU
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s SSD
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5
TP-LINK N450 TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps Wireless N Dual Band PCI Express Adapter
Windows 7 Home Premium

I just installed the latest version of Catalyst Control Centre today 13.9


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Yeah I tried everything. They only run on low res. Computer doesn't meet the necessary requirements. I can run wow on max settings but not anything popcap or gamefly client. I downloaded sim city 4 today and samething except it doesn't even install properly.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Try updating your drivers. I'm going to bed, but I'll try to come up with something tomorrow.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Does that game run through a web browser? Like Chrome, Firefox, or IE? If so, which one are you using?


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

No they are all installed through the gamefly client. My web browser is waterfox and firefox.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, man. I've been sick so haven't really felt like troubleshooting. :-/ I'll see if I can get the other techs to help out.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a new monitor. Its a longshot but ill see if that helps.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Sorry i forgot to add 
the monitor is a 27" asus VE278H


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

It's DirectX 9 -based, try updating it for full compatibility: Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry it took me a while to respond. I tried the direct x update you recommended and it said there is a better version installed and wod not let me proceed. I removed catalyst control centre 13.9 with the amd driver removal tool, ran ccleaner and rebooted then reinstalled the driver to my ssd with the OS and still nothing. I went on my other comp and bejeweled twist ran perfect it with a radeon 5800. For some reason it doesnt like my 7950. I also tried driver 13.4 and nothing. Pulling my hair out over this. I would take it back to the store but an employee said on the phone since I installed windows myself they cant help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Try this link instead for DirectX 9.0c (95mb): https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8109


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Ill try this when I get home. If it works do I loose dx11. How will this affect my dx11 compatible games


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

You won't lose DX11, and your more advanced games won't be affected. It just adds some features from 9.0c to make older games work properly.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

It installed but it didn't work.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

What is your WEI? 

What is the Windows Experience Index? - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

7.6 last I checked


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Can you run WEI again to see if anything has changed?


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

The WEI is still 7.6


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

Strange, it feels like some hardware detection routine is picking up incorrect/missing info from somewhere.

Screen size: check that Windows is using the correct screen size and driver, if it says default screen, change it to the correct size and refresh rate (example: 1920x1080x60 and True color (32-bit).

Dig through the Gamefly and game directories for logs, especially error or install/uninstall logs, these may provide further clues.

I don't see anything that stands out from the Bejewelled Twist readme: PopCap Games | Bejeweled Twist - PC README or the basic W7 troubleshooting from Popcap (PC Games | PopCap Customer Support)

```
I have a problem running my game on Windows 7, Vista, or XP

Sometimes, operating systems and software from other companies aren't completely compatible. While we continually test all our games on all operating systems, each computer is different, and there are far too many variables.  Running a game in Compatibility Mode can sometimes resolve technical problems that arise.

Windows 7

    Right click the shortcut to your game (if you don't use a shortcut, right click the .exe file).
    Click Trouble Shoot Compatibility.
    Click Try Recommended Settings.
    Click Start the program....
    A blinking shield should appear near the bottom of your desktop. Click the shield to bring up the prompt that reads Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
    Click Yes
    If the game launches in the background, click on the game window to start playing and test whether the game runs properly.
    When you close the game, the program compatibility trouble shooting window will still be open. If the game worked, click next, then Yes, save these settings for this program. (If the game worked and you saved these settings, skip to step 11)
    If the game didn't run properly, after closing the game, click No, try again using different settings.
    Check all of the boxes that describe what happens when you try to run the game, then click next.
    Click Start playing, and test your game. The game should now run properly.
```
Registry cleaners etc., if they've been used, can cause odd issues like this; unfortunately, there are many Registry entries that cannot be easily restored, they're created by default during Windows install and programs that use them are not usually designed to (re)create the entries, only to add/modify the data.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I used the ccleaner registry backups I had and returned all the entries it deleted. Im replacing my CX750M with an AX860i and gigabyte has approved my RMA request for the videocard. After I replace the power supply ill see if it makes a difference. Probably wont for the POP cap games but at least the coil whine will go away. One step at a time ill find the problem.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: problem with popcap games*

RMA'd the vid card.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope that fixes it.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi sorry for reviving a solved thread but i have to figure this out. The vid card is packed for return. I tried the same games on a different pc and no problems. I took out the amd 5800 and put it in mine and still the same problem with the games. Is it possible the mobo is causing the problem. *Should I try a fresh install of win 7. Could the CX750M have fried the mobo or cpu. What do the red lights on the asus z87-a mean. I ran memtest86 and there were no errors. Is installing windows multiple times on a ssd bad? I tried a secure erase and didnt get past dos. It said the ssd was in a frozen state and told me to type in seguig . (Forgot the rest) but I couldnt initilize the secure erase. As much as I enjoy the troubleshooting I would I like this fixed. Thanks again


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, sorry for no replies; you apparently have everyone stumped.:ermm: Did you send the card back?


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I sent the card back.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I guess see if that works.


----------

